
Great Ideas in Theoretical Computer Science - tu7001
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm3J0oaFux3aafQm568blS9blxtA_EWQv
======
tu7001
I believe, here:
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aada/courses/15251f15/www/schedule.h...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aada/courses/15251f15/www/schedule.html)
are notes to this.

